# Coffeeworks Project - Angel/Islington



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

A very decent flat white for me and a Oat-milk Hot Chocolate for MrsD.

Several options for batch-brew, nice (looking) cakes.

Espresso made in/with a Speedster

EK and various other monster grinders.

Pretty busy but pretty quick and efficient.

I only stopped for a quicky prior to a Eddie & the Hot Rods gig......

I've done everything I wanna do................


----------



## Kallyloo (Sep 20, 2017)

Lab Coffee Works in Uxbridge, a bit nouveau rustic with heavy wooden tables and stools.

They do a lovely cappuccino, have the usual fresh cakes, and muffins but it's main attraction for me, they sell green beans and roast your choice beans while you wait.

Only 3 choices, single origin, but they will roast your choice in the shop roaster while you have your coffee. It may be a novelty but the beans were incredibly flavourful.


----------

